# Aktueller Stand E!Cockpit?



## MSB (11 Mai 2016)

Hallo Wago-Team und auch alle anderen die über diesen Thread stolpern.

Ich habe bei einem Kunden einen 750-841 laufen mit Webvisu, soweit noch kein wirkliches Problem.
Nur mit Java, und den dortigen Sicherheitsrestriktionen die Webvisu betreffend 
(2x habe ich die Applets beim Kunden schon updaten müssen) geht das wohl nicht mehr sehr lange gut.

Nun habe ich mich an meinen Wago-AD-Mitarbeiter gewandt um den 750-841 durch einen E-Cockpit tauglichen Controller (und dann HTML5 Webvisu) zu ersetzen.
Im alten -841 läuft jetzt nichts wirklich dramatisches, im wesentlichen eigentlich ein bisschen EA-Verschaltung, und div. Schaltuhren, realisiert über die Wago-Scheduler-Lib.
Mein AD-MA meinte jetzt aber, das essentielle Bibliotheken, z.B. Scheduler, sowie bei weitem nicht das komplette Klemmenspektrum von E-Cockpit unterstützt wird,
hat mir somit eigentlich derzeit vom Einsatz des E-Cockpit vorerst noch abgeraten.

Gibt es hierzu eine detailierte Liste, was unterstützt wird, und was nicht?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## -J-E- (11 Mai 2016)

Soweit mir bekannt ist sind die meisten Seriellen Klemmen noch nicht über E-Cockpit verwendbar (RS232,485; MP Bus; M-Bus usw.).
So ende Juni/Juli soll es wohl ein neues Update für Ecockpit geben. Da sollen dann auch die meisten LIbrarys wie Scheduler mit dabei sein. Die Klemmenlibs sollen wohl bist Ende des Jahres fertig werden. Zum Teil jedoch mit neuem Libinterface. Daher wird man wohl (ausser man hat eigene Treiber geschrieben) sein Programm anpassen müssen.
Ich habe die aktuelle Version von E-Cockpit angetestet und bin der Meinung die ist noch ziemlich verbugt. Ich hoffe das wird mit dem Release des Updates besser.


----------



## mnuesser (11 Mai 2016)

Du könntest ja in der Theorie dir die PFC200 holen,
die kann sowohl V2.3 als auch e!Cockpit.
Sobald alles da ist, kannst du dann auf e!Cockpit umsteigen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

als Alternative würde es noch Panels geben, die auf Spidercontrol 
basieren, das funktioniert dann ganz ohne das Java-Gedöhns.

http://spidercontrol.net/products-solutions/the-lowcost-solutions/

Panels als Beispiel:
http://www.tci.de/industrie-computer/embedded-systeme/produktuebersicht-xs-technolog/

http://www.com-tom.de/products.php?device=com.tom GRAPHIC 4.11&l=de


----------



## Wu Fu (12 Mai 2016)

Die Fa Exor macht auch qualitativ hochwertige Bediengeräte mit Spider Control
http://www.exor.de/webpage?ReadForm&wPageName=products&c=eTOP-Spider&t=Products


----------



## MSB (16 Mai 2016)

Also Spidercontrol liest sich schon mal prinzipiell gut,
allerdings hatte ich jetzt zunächst mal nicht an ein Panel gedacht.

Kann solch ein Panel denn die Java basierte Webvisu des Controllers denn auf einem Panelseitigen Webserver als HTML5 Visu zur Verfügung stellen?
Ist dafür dann Spider Control Scada nötig? Muss das auf einem PC laufen, oder kann auch der interne 750-841 Webserver verwendet werden?
Irgendwie sind die Infos auf der SpiderControl Seite doch recht dürftig, oder korrekter gesprochen verwirrend.

Hintergrund der o.g. Applikation ist, das in Summe eigentlich jeder Büro-PC im Netzwerk der Firma (in Summe ca. 20) auf die WebVisu des Controller Zugriff haben soll.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## wat84 (17 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

hier gibt es ein bisschen was. http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nm9di__d.htm
Und dann steht in der Release Info von eCockpit noch etwas. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen ReleaseNotes_e!COCKPIT.pdf

Ansonsten die Testversion mal anschauen.


Gruß


----------

